

A Brief History of Lisp Machines - steiger
http://www.andromeda.com/people/ddyer/lisp/

======
revorad
Also worth a read: [http://www.cs.umbc.edu/331/resources/papers/Evolution-of-
Lis...](http://www.cs.umbc.edu/331/resources/papers/Evolution-of-Lisp.pdf)

------
rbanffy
That's one of the reasons why I want to learn VHDL or something in this lines:
I would love to resurrect some of these machines, even if in emulated form.
Has anyone here ever tried this?

